
I Snuck into Ken Kesey's Fiction Class - fern12
http://lithub.com/lidia-yuknavitch-the-time-i-snuck-into-ken-keseys-fiction-class/
======
Invictus0
Warning: there's virtually nothing about Ken Kesey in there. Also, her broad
characterization of misfits as misunderstood creative geniuses is not only
unfounded and probably inaccurate, it is repugnant to the entire ideal of the
misfit that she herself is trying to cultivate; people that resist being
categorized and sorted.

~~~
osullivj
I recommend Tom Wolfe's Electric Kool Aid Acid Test if you're curious about
Kesey.

~~~
indescions_2017
_Sometimes a Great Notion_ , Kesey's autobiographical novel about a prodigal
"hippie" son returning to his Pacific Northwest logging family and joining an
internecine skirmish against corporate raiders is also psychologically
revealing ;)

------
Buttes
This is obviously a very personal story so I'm not trying to shit on it, but
isn't "sneaking in" just sitting in on a class? Professors don't care, you
usually don't even have to ask, but if you did it seems like most people
welcome it. I turn up for talks at schools I don't attend, its not like
there's security at the door.

------
minademian
This is an excellent essay about both writing and being so different.

------
logfromblammo
I _sneaked_ into...

If you're going to write professionally, please at least _start_ with correct
grammar and spelling.

~~~
rjbrock
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q51ld-
scMI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q51ld-scMI8)

~~~
logfromblammo
"Sneaked" vs. "snuck" is one of the Grammarnazi holy wars.

They are both technically correct, because English is very permissive with
what it allows. But "sneaked" is the pure and good form, whereas "snuck" is
only uttered by perverts and lowlifes.

Reply: Oh, I'm a fan. I'm sure he'd also agree with me just before using
"snuck" in a sentence and winking.

~~~
snuckinhell
So, you are not much of a fan of Samuel Clemens then.

His advice of - "Never let your schooling get in the way of your education."
\- is worth keeping in mind.

